# new air tank for reverse flow



## smokn ring (Apr 9, 2014)

is this a  good tank and what to do to area where valves are located.













NCM_0084.JPG



__ smokn ring
__ Apr 9, 2014


----------



## smokn ring (May 1, 2014)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE PROS AND CONS OF USING A ROUND OR HALF MOON SHAPE  FO FB TO CC


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2014)

If you cut a half moon, the diameter of the CC for the opening..... That will give you the most effective use of space.....  allowing for a lower RF plate and more room for food racks....


----------



## smokn ring (May 2, 2014)

WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO CUT HALF MOON IN MY 110 GAL TANK.HOW TO MEASURE WHERE TO MAKE CUT


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2014)

What are the dimensions of the tank.......   OD diameter...  wall thickness.... distance between welds.....  total length...   

and small case letters are easier to read.....  thanks......  Dave


----------



## smokn ring (May 2, 2014)

my tank is 110 gal

od ..24

ol ...62

between welds..46

shth  .187

hdth    .187


----------



## smokn ring (May 4, 2014)

Looking forward to building my first reverse. Flow smoker.


----------



## daveomak (May 4, 2014)

Be sure to calculate the volume of the tank because labels can be propane volume or water volume and propane is only filled 80%....   

   ...click on pics to enlarge..... 












Calculator and drawing.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 4, 2014


















Circle Calculator Mathematics.gif



__ daveomak
__ May 4, 2014






http://www.1728.org/circsect.htm


----------



## smokn ring (May 8, 2014)

been working on my calculations and this is what I have. hope I'm on the right track.

 110 gal tank

 cc vol                         25410

firebox                        8470 at  103.9%

                                   22x20x20

 inlets rd   2                 26.40

chim                            4 in

ht                                  35.3

fb to cc                      70.40

 sediment height        5.10

 radius                        12

 length                       23.01


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2014)

Looks like you used Feldon's for the FB/CC opening....   You could have trouble with an overheating FB and a cool CC.....


----------



## smokn ring (May 8, 2014)

if I go 1.5 x fb to cc ...1020

 change sed height to    9

  chard      23.23

  would this solve problem.


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2014)

Seg. hgt.  6.75" = 104 sq. in.

chord AB  RF plate width 21.5"

that's what I come up with.....    Dave


----------



## smokn ring (May 9, 2014)

lets try this again:

 cc                         25410

 fb vol                    8470    at  21x21x21   109%

 fb air inlets           2541  ( 2)  5 x3 in    27.78

 fb to cc              101.64  cubic in

 area under cook plate101.64 cubic in

radius 12

sed hgt

thanks dave for your feed back.im  obviously not calculating volume of

 this  tank right.is there a link that shows how this is done.this may be my first build but it wont be my last.thanks


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2014)

110 gallon tank is 25,410 cu. in. ....   110x231=25410....231 cu. in. in a gallon...


Now use my calculator......













Calculator and drawing.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014






25410 x 1/3 = 8470 cu. in. FB size or larger...  larger recommended...  

25410 x 0.017 = 432 cu. in. stack volume...... / 0.7854 x 16 (Dia. stack squared 4x4=16) = 34" tall stack x  4" I.D.

25410 x 0.001 = 25.4 sq. in. area FB air inlets...   I would use 6 sq. in. (3x2) across from the FB/CC opening for the heat mover...  and 20 sq. in. (3x2.25) at or below the Fire Grate for adjusting the heat output of the fire.... or something similar.....

25410 x 0.004 = 101.64 sq. in. FB/CC opening and area under the RF Plate....

Click on this calculator to open.....

http://www.1728.org/circsect.htm

... click on pic to enlarge ...












smokn ring circle calc.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014






chord AB is the width of the RF plate
segment area (104 sq. in.) is the area of the FB/CC opening AND the area under the RF plate if it is 21.5" wide and 6.75" above the bottom of the CC... matching up to the opening on the FB...
Leave at least 7" at the end of the RF plate for the heat/smoke to make a 180 degree turn and head back to the exhaust stack.....

I think that covers everything....   let me know....  I'll be around.....   Dave

Smoker parts have many configurations....   here are a couple....  click on any pic to enlarge ...













Exh Stack in roumd end CC.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















Exhaust Plenum.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















Exhaust variations.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















FB - CC relationship square.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















FB-CC relationship round.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


















Fire Box Air Inlets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2014


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 4, 2014)

20141103_173051.jpg



__ smokn ring
__ Nov 4, 2014





Finally got her opened up. What is the best way clean out the inside.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 4, 2014)

Soap and hot water....  maybe a car wash... then when you get it all assembled, run it up to 5-600 deg...  without meat in it of course....  that will finish cooking off the oils from the mercaptan scent they put in it....    or have it sand blasted...


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do people use grinders to clean out the inside.


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wire wheel on a 4" angle grinder works quite well also, then a good wash out, followed by a good high temp burn as Dave suggested...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2014)

smokn ring said:


> Why do people use grinders to clean out the inside.



Grinders won't get the oils out of the porosity of the steel...   You don't need to get the rust out...  It isn't hurting anything....   A coating of vegetable spray or a few cooks of pork butts will help season the inside...    After several smokes, the inside will be coated with volatiles from the wood...  but the Mercaptans will live forever....


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 5, 2014)

I just checked width and height of my rf plate and the width 21.5 my height is 7in. When I check the height using 6.75 my Width Is 21.0 just want to double check calculations before I proceed


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 5, 2014)

I just checked width and height of my rf plate and the width 21.5 my height is 7.25. When I check the height using 6.75 my Width Is 21.5.want to make sure of calculations


----------



## isaac (Nov 10, 2014)

When you say half moon, is the radius up, or down?


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 11, 2014)

Have a question about door flange and door hinges.do u weld door flange  first or hinges first. I would like to use barrel type or L type.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2014)

I would weld on the flange, (and use 14-16 ga.) check to see if gaskets are needed, install them, then weld on the hinges...  I would not use the barrel hinges...  they are very unforgiving...


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 14, 2014)

took measurements of my tank and came up with different numbers then calculations by vol of 110 gal.want to be sure before I proceed.when cutting notch for fb do you cut up welds or past welds ..any good links please forward.thanks

ol.........................62

od.......................24

between welds....46.

vol              28033.92

fb              24x20x20      106%

chim          476 vol          4x42  rnd

int              4x3    2 

 fb to cc     112.13

chord          22.04

seg              7.25


----------



## radioguy (Nov 15, 2014)

smokn,

I used your last numbers and came up with a CC volume of 105.7 gals, 24434 cu. in.  I assumed a 1/4" wall thickness. 

Putting the FB at the welds or past them is mainly a matter of aesthetics (how it looks, how it fits into your plans).  General rule is 1/3 the length of your FB.  I put mine in as far to line up with door flange.   If the tank is very thin then I would leave the welds to give you something more substantial to weld up your FB.  Hope that makes sense. 

RG


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2014)

smokn ring said:


> took measurements of my tank and came up with different numbers then calculations by vol of 110 gal.want to be sure before I proceed.when cutting notch for fb do you cut up welds or past welds ..any good links please forward.thanks
> 
> ol.........................62
> od.......................24
> ...




Your numbers look good....   The gallon volume is different than the measured volume...  They allow room for expansion...  an air space so to speak...    
For the FB cut-out, cut past the welds...  then the RF plate will fit better with the welds gone....   there is usually a strip behind the weld that screws stuff up...


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the help still trying  to understand  the mechanics of the build.does the fb need to be the same width  as rf plate my chord is 22.4 so should  I make fb at 22 as well.thanks


----------



## radioguy (Nov 15, 2014)

FB width should be at least as wide or wider as the RF plate for good fit-up.  I made mine about 2" wider...an inch on either side. 

RG


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 16, 2014)

it has a stamp on I that says....  110.5  

                                             ol    62

                                             od   24

                                             hd    21

still tryn to see how you reached 105.7  .could you please elaborate.thanks


----------



## radioguy (Nov 16, 2014)

smokn ring said:


> it has a stamp on I that says....  110.5
> ol    62
> od   24
> hd    21
> still tryn to see how you reached 105.7  .could you please elaborate.thanks



You are giving outside dimensions I assumed  a tank thickness of 1/4" to derive inside dimensions. ( did not see the .187 in prior post).  A small increment 
change in tank thickness can affect the total volume since it is applied over the entire surface.  Hope that makes sense.  Go with the 110 gallon since
you have it confirmed via stamp and good approximated volume with measurements.  

Other places for volume errors are measurement errors, exact shape of the "domed" ends (are they spherical, elliptical).

Don't sweat the details too much, but do pay attention.  

RG


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks rg for the info and  yea it has .187 on tag as well.I'm try to soak up all info I can not only to build  the perfect smoker but for knowledge and insight also.you and dave are the best.


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 21, 2014)

Believe I got accurate Numbers for my build.what u guys think.will it work.what is the best material  to ise for smoke stack. Thanks













20141121_144941.jpg



__ smokn ring
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## smokn ring (Nov 21, 2014)

20141121_151528.jpg



__ smokn ring
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------

